# Does Anybody Have The Chevy Cruze LS Automatic With The 1.8 Liter Engine?



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

It looks like most people on here have the 1.4 Liter Turbo. Does anyone have the 1.8 Liter engine with automatic transmission on here?

How is it? Is the acceleration reasonable?

I'm a little worried about the reliability. I was looking at all of the testing that Chevy did on this car, and it looks like most of it was with the 1.4 Liter Turbo. So, I'm convinced the Turbo is reliable, but I'm not so sure about the 1.8 Liter. When it comes to the reliability, is there a difference in the 1.8 Liter and the 1.4 Liter Turbo, or is the performance the only difference?

I'm helping a family member of mine pick out a car, and I don't think they're going to want to pay another $1,000.

I appreciate any replies!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

avenue said:


> Turbo. So, I'm convinced the Turbo is reliable, but I'm not so sure about the 1.8 Liter. When it comes to the reliability, is there a difference in the 1.8 Liter and the 1.4 Liter Turbo, or is the performance the only difference?


I think the 1.8 is part of the Ecotec family which has been very reliable.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I know you will get a more precise answer from another forum member than I can give regarding reliability ( Shawn? ) But I can tell you that if the person wants to be very in touch with how the car is responding to their fuel pedal input then they had better go with the 1.4 The auto does not respond quickly and a lot of times it seems to be second guessing what I am doing with the accelarator. And don't even try to get it close to redline in M version of the auto. It has no powerband like the turbo and just fades out and slows down when you put it up to the next gear. However, if like me you just want comfort and looks and are a sedate driver; its great.


----------



## allen_dave_g (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm driving LS 1.8 for 1 month now, I want to know more comments from other people... For me, driving this car was so great... Acceleration is good compare to other 1.8L engines, it is good on highways because it was 6 speed automatic, 1800rpm on 120Km/H, good fuel efficiency... ^_^


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

I was on the fence about getting the 1.8 because there was no road test info on it online. Every review I have seen was on the 1.4T. Whenever I even saw the 1.8 mentioned all they would say is that it is "underpowered"
My trade in was an 02 VW passat with a 1.8T with plenty of power and I was afraid that the Cruze LS was going to be a complete dog.
I have been driving the new LS for a week now and I can tell you that I am totally satisfied with the performance. 
Getting on the highway every morning is never a problem. I have also found that passing on the highway is a breeze. The engine seems to respond pretty well and I have never had to "punch" it yet even in spirited driving.
So in my opinion, the performance is better than I expected from such a small engine in a heavy car. You can always take a test drive and see for yourself.
As for reliability, the 1.8 has been the "upgrade" engine in europe for a few years now and has proven to be reliable. It has also been used in a few other cars as well. 
Good luck.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

Uns69 said:


> I was on the fence about getting the 1.8 because there was no road test info on it online. Every review I have seen was on the 1.4T. Whenever I even saw the 1.8 mentioned all they would say is that it is "underpowered"
> My trade in was an 02 VW passat with a 1.8T with plenty of power and I was afraid that the Cruze LS was going to be a complete dog.
> I have been driving the new LS for a week now and I can tell you that I am totally satisfied with the performance.
> Getting on the highway every morning is never a problem. I have also found that passing on the highway is a breeze. The engine seems to respond pretty well and I have never had to "punch" it yet even in spirited driving.
> ...


That's very helpful. Thank you!

We will probably test drive the car soon.

Have you had any problems? More specifically, any problems with the transmission like some others have noticed?


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

I have an LS as well with the 1.8, auto trans. I've had is since November and it has just under 2,500 miles. And I *love* this car.

The 1.8 doesn't feel underpowered to me, and in fact feels just as good and delviers just as much power as the 2.0L I had in my previous car. The only difference is that it's more willing to rev a little higher, and you have to be okay with that. If you punch it, it'll rev, but it will definitely go. And I've never had a lack of confidence when passing.

As far as fuel economy goes, it really depends on what you do and how you drive. I've driven this car pushing the engine, concerned more with speed, and I've also tried being more deliberate about conserving fuel. If you're easy on her, she'll give you mileage in the low 30s MPG (I hit 34 this morning) while still getting you good highway speeds, just as long as you're willing to be patient and wait a few more seconds getting there. 

On the other hand, you can push the engine and accelerate hard, and you'll get your speed quickly, but it'll cost you: you're gonna get low to mid 20s MPG, maybe even lower if you dare to be really abusive.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

avenue said:


> That's very helpful. Thank you!
> 
> We will probably test drive the car soon.
> 
> Have you had any problems? More specifically, any problems with the transmission like some others have noticed?


Yes, The transmission issue seems to be the same for both engines. It really is the ONLY thing Im not too happy about on this car...so far. I have been having the same shifting issues as most people on this site. However, I only have 250 miles on my car at the moment and I am waiting for the first oil change to bring it in and have it reflashed. It seems like the reflash works for most of the people here. The trans also adjusts to the driver in several hundred miles. Im giving it a chance to settle on my driving style. Im also confident that Chevy will issue a TSB to refllash all the transmissions that are out there.....If they haven't already.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

How does it work if there are multiple drivers for the car? Doesn't that confuse the computer?


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

Also, when it comes to acceleration and passing, I watched a video on here that said between 3,000 and 4,000 RPM's is alright. Is that correct? I want to be able to accelerate quickly, without the turbo, and without hurting the engine.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

the turbo spools at the beginning of the rpm range so its impossible not to spool it at all - also this post is about a LS, which doesnt have a turbo

driving up to 4k rpm will not hurt the engine, but will hurt your gas mileage

having multiple drivers during the BREAK IN period of 500miles or so might confuse it, after that its fine


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> the turbo spools at the beginning of the rpm range so its impossible not to spool it at all - also this post is about a LS, which doesnt have a turbo
> 
> driving up to 4k rpm will not hurt the engine, but will hurt your gas mileage
> 
> having multiple drivers during the BREAK IN period of 500miles or so might confuse it, after that its fine


Well, there will be two drivers during the first 500 miles. I hope it doesn't confuse it too much. I drive very fast, and the family member of mine doesn't. Is that going to matter, or should I try to go easy on it for the first 500 miles?

Thanks for letting me know 4,000 RPM's won't hurt the engine. That's what I'm most concerned about. I don't want to hurt the engine in a brand new car. Now, going above 4,000 RPM's, I'm guessing I shouldn't do that often. Is that right?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

redline is either 6000 or 6500. 4000 will not hurt the engine.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I wouldn't go too crazy before 500 miles however engines need a range of driving during the initial 500 to break in all seals and what not. 

I don't think you'll confuse it too much, I don't believe the "adaptive"ness of the transmission is super scalable - meaning it might be a LITTLE flexible about learning your driving style but it's not going to act amazingly different. After a few thousand you probably won't even notice it


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

Uns69 said:


> redline is either 6000 or 6500. 4000 will not hurt the engine.


It won't hurt the engine even if it's done often?

I'm assuming this applies to a 2009 Ford Focus automatic transmission also?

I'm just worried that it will wear out the engine quicker.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I wouldn't go too crazy before 500 miles however engines need a range of driving during the initial 500 to break in all seals and what not.
> 
> I don't think you'll confuse it too much, I don't believe the "adaptive"ness of the transmission is super scalable - meaning it might be a LITTLE flexible about learning your driving style but it's not going to act amazingly different. After a few thousand you probably won't even notice it


Alright, I'll try not to drive too crazy. From what I've read we shouldn't keep it at the same speed for a long time, so I'll try to make sure we keep changing the speed. I'll try to be careful with my acceleration for the first 500 miles or so too.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

avenue said:


> It won't hurt the engine even if it's done often?
> 
> I'm assuming this applies to a 2009 Ford Focus automatic transmission also?
> 
> I'm just worried that it will wear out the engine quicker.


I've always driven all of my cars like I stole them and never had issues from being pushed too hard :/

GM puts a 5yr/100k mile warranty on the powertrain so I feel if I did have any issues it would be resolved with little to no issues


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I've always driven all of my cars like I stole them and never had issues from being pushed too hard :/


I always run my cars like I have half a gallon of gas and need one gallon to get home.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I've always driven all of my cars like I stole them and never had issues from being pushed too hard :/
> 
> GM puts a 5yr/100k mile warranty on the powertrain so I feel if I did have any issues it would be resolved with little to no issues



Alright, thank you!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

allen_dave_g said:


> Acceleration is good compare to other 1.8L engines,


You should try a 2ZZ or B18C motor.


----------



## LVCHEVYGUY (Feb 11, 2011)

*1.8 auto poor economy and throttle responce*



avenue said:


> It looks like most people on here have the 1.4 Liter Turbo. Does anyone have the 1.8 Liter engine with automatic transmission on here?
> 
> How is it? Is the acceleration reasonable?
> 
> ...


Have put 1,600 miles on car, best milage on a tank has been 24mpg this was with comb hi way and city (my 6 cyl malibu gets 28, 36 Hi way) Very disappointed with lack of fuel economy. There is also a very unsettling lack of throttle response that borders on scary. Example, I am coming up to yield sign and have right of way, I am traveling about 15mph, I put the throttle down (not slammed down) to accelerate and literaly nothing happened, I thought the car stalled, then it started to accellerate. This has happened a number of time from a coasting roll. Does anyone else have these two issues. Bad fuel economy and poor throttle response


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

LVCHEVYGUY said:


> Have put 1,600 miles on car, best milage on a tank has been 24mpg this was with comb hi way and city (my 6 cyl malibu gets 28, 36 Hi way) Very disappointed with lack of fuel economy. There is also a very unsettling lack of throttle response that borders on scary. Example, I am coming up to yield sign and have right of way, I am traveling about 15mph, I put the throttle down (not slammed down) to accelerate and literaly nothing happened, I thought the car stalled, then it started to accellerate. This has happened a number of time from a coasting roll. Does anyone else have these two issues. Bad fuel economy and poor throttle response


Oh, that doesn't sound good.

Does anybody else have any comments? We were looking to get the car tomorrow.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

avenue said:


> oh, that doesn't sound good.
> 
> Does anybody else have any comments? We were looking to get the car tomorrow.


ymmv


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

montgom626 said:


> ymmv


I've read about throttle response probems before. It sounds a little scary. When I press the gas petal, I expect the car to move.


----------



## nccruze (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a 1.8 but a manual transmission. I test drove the 1.8 auto and manual and must say the manual was quicker, more responsive, imo. Plus much more fun to drive. I just have 1000 miles and average 29 mpg so far. That's probably 85% city.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

The only issue Im having with the 1.8 is the transmission sometimes doesn't know what gear to be in. It translates to a hesitation in the throttle (Im taking it in for the reflash next week) I never had a problem that I hit the gas and nothing happens. I would take the car in if that happened..Thats not normal. 
Avenue, have you test drove the 1.8 yet?


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

Uns69 said:


> The only issue Im having with the 1.8 is the transmission sometimes doesn't know what gear to be in. It translates to a hesitation in the throttle (Im taking it in for the reflash next week) I never had a problem that I hit the gas and nothing happens. I would take the car in if that happened..Thats not normal.
> Avenue, have you test drove the 1.8 yet?


No, not yet. We should tomorrow though. We might buy it tomorrow so I'm trying to get as much information as quickly as I can.


----------



## jellbel57 (Jan 25, 2011)

Have had mine for a month. Just drive as I normally have. When I punch it it goes. You just have to get used to it's personality as with any car. Unless you plan to be driving in a race, I would personally recommend it as I have had no real problems with it. Test drive it and take it on the highway and see what you think.


----------



## cruze2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

avenue said:


> It looks like most people on here have the 1.4 Liter Turbo. Does anyone have the 1.8 Liter engine with automatic transmission on here?
> 
> How is it? Is the acceleration reasonable?
> 
> ...


yeah, just got it, and aint it grand! replaced my 09cobalt irene killd


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

nccruze said:


> I have a 1.8 but a manual transmission. I test drove the 1.8 auto and manual and must say the manual was quicker, more responsive, imo. Plus much more fun to drive. I just have 1000 miles and average 29 mpg so far. That's probably 85% city.



Agreed I test drive both auto and manual and I found that with the manual is more responsive and fun to drive. Plus its cheaper to buy.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

I drive the 1.8L auto and don't feel the 6 gears are spread out to be worth it. I had a 2004 Mitsubishi Lancer auto getting 28-30mpg and then a manual Pontiac G5 that got mid 30s. Of course the manual will get better but I think 24mpg in the Cruze is a bit low. Cruising at 70mph at above 2000rpms completely negates the point of having 6 gears. It's a nice car and drives great but I think they could improve on the mileage.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*BigSlim* -- you're right, and that's probably *why* GM _lowered_ the axle ratio from the original *3.87:1* ratio _down_ to *3.53:1* ratio in the Eco, LTZ and 2LT automatics for 2012 models.

...sounds like proverbial _"...Day Late & Dollar Short..."_ engineering to me.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah sounds like something they should recall to me lol.


----------



## 7STW (Mar 30, 2011)

*What is Reflash??*

Appreciate the help.Will have my 2011 LS Auto in next month.

What should I be asking for?


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

cruze2011 said:


> yeah, just got it, and aint it grand! replaced my 09cobalt irene killd


how many pages back did you look to find this 7 month old thread to let people know you got a new car? :goodjob:



7STW said:


> Appreciate the help.Will have my 2011 LS Auto in next month.
> 
> What should I be asking for?


Trade for a LT? :th_dblthumb2:


----------

